# Converted to river bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a lot to yack about, but I can ramble on and on as everyone knows. Stuck a photo in this report which makes things a bit more interesting no matter how meager it may be. . Small box of bream/shellcrackers yesterday took the place of mullet. This past weekend the Choctawhatchee River was hot. Saw a number of huge bream catches on various forums.

Yesterday a buddy and I took mullet and bream gear down to Black Creek Lodge. The intent was to hopefully find some mullet, but we had earthworms for backup. Good thing we did.

Only 3 boat trailers in the parking lot so that usually means not much going on in the lower river. We headed to a mullet hole and put out a couple of gallons of chum then went bream fishing in another area. Caught a couple over the next hour then went back to the mullet hole. Never got a mullet bite, but bream liked the feed. We kept 15 bream and shellcracker eaters. Most of them had mullet feed in their craw when cleaned.
May head to the river this morning after the rain passes. Looks like rest of week may be a washout. Two to three inches of rain are predicted.

Incidentally, the new owners of Black Creek Lodge are still making improvements. They have several RV pads now and looks like more are in the process. Part of the boat sheds have been rebuilt to include boat lifts. Launch fee is still $5.00.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have always been interested in that area of water, how far up the creek can one go?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been reading up on chumming for catfish. I guess it makes sense that bream would respond to chumming as well. Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jb, did y'all put in on black creek and fish it or go over to the choctaw?
jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jack2 said:


> jb, did y'all put in on black creek and fish it or go over to the choctaw?
> jack
> [/QUO
> launched at Black Creek then over to the river area


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> I have always been interested in that area of water, how far up the creek can one go?


If you are talking about Black Creek you can go upstream about 5 + miles before it finally peters out in the woods. Starts getting narrow above the 3280 bridge but there are some deep holes in the white sand bottom way up there.
If the water is not moving way up the creek the bite will be poor.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

FishWalton said:


> If you are talking about Black Creek you can go upstream about 5 miles where it finally peters out in the woods. Starts getting narrow above the 3280 bridge but there are some deep holes in the white sand bottom way up there


Yes, and thank you.
I visited the Outpost many years ago by motorcycle.
As I stood on that dock, I wondered how beautiful it must be to run it.
So my inquiry expands on that day.
It has been on my list to trailer over that way and take a joy around that area to see what it looks like.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> Yes, and thank you.
> I visited the Outpost many years ago by motorcycle.
> As I stood on that dock, I wondered how beautiful it must be to run it.
> So my inquiry expands on that day.
> It has been on my list to trailer over that way and take a joy around that area to see what it looks like.


Outpost has been sold and appears to be under renovation, but it's a slow go. Large new trailer park just before you get to the Outpost. Other than that not much has changed in the area.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

JB did you happen to see the motorhome in the creek at the outpost ramp a couple weeks ago? Owner was using it to launch waverunners and it slid right in.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

K-Bill said:


> JB did you happen to see the motorhome in the creek at the outpost ramp a couple weeks ago? Owner was using it to launch waverunners and it slid right in.


Saw photos. Close friend was fishing nearby and heard them yelling and got to them quikly. Got the driver out a side window. Trailer fell off end of ramp and pulled the motorhome in the water. Ramp must have been slippery or driver went a little fast. Lady was driving. Husband directing. They were going to work on the trailer so off loaded the machines. My friend made the photos that were on the net.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

send us a link.
jack


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

FishWalton said:


> Lady was driving.


Case closed.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

women can't back up and men can't back out.
jack


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Pic


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jack2 said:


> send us a link.
> jack


Facebook


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't do falsebook.
jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Motorhome


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

Gonna be fishing a stocked pond in AL soon on a friend's private property. Don't know shit for freshwater fishing. Stocked with bream and crappie. What rigs and baits do you recommend?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep it simple if fishing for bream. Hook, split-shot sinker, cork, crickets and worms.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kidsoncoffee said:


> Gonna be fishing a stocked pond in AL soon on a friend's private property. Don't know shit for freshwater fishing. Stocked with bream and crappie. What rigs and baits do you recommend?


Minnows are easiest for crappie what FishWalton said for bream


----------

